# Magnetspeicher mit SSD-Geschwindigkeit durch internes Raid 0 ?



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2009)

Ursprünglich tauchte die These in einer Newsmeldung zu einer neuen SSD auf.
Da sie da aber nicht wirklich rein passt bekommt sie hier ein eigenes Thema.


			
				Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Bis heute hat kein HDD-Hersteller das gemacht was jeder SSD-Hersteller macht:
> Einen Controllerchip verbauen und so unter den einzelnen Speichereinheiten ein Raid 0 einrichten.
> 
> Eine 1,5gb Platte mit 500gb Plattern könnte so z.B. fast die dreifache Leistung erreichen, was um die 250MB/s macht.


----------



## joe.schnitzel (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mushkin 120 GByte SSD neu im Testlabor*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Bis heute hat keine HDD-Hersteller das gemacht was jeder SSD-Hersteller macht:
> Einen Controllerchip verbauen und so unter den einzelnen Speichereinheiten ein Raid 0 einrichten.
> 
> Eine 1,5gb Platte mit 500gb Plattern könnte so z.B. fast die dreifache Leistung erreichen, was um die 250MB/s macht.




--> Als Moderator müsstest du eigentlich wissen dass sich eine HDD durch einen Schreib-Lese-Kopf auszeichnet. Um eine dreifache Geschwindigkeit zu erzeugen bräuchte man somit keinen neuen oder anderen Controller, sondern 3 Schreib-Köpfe - was dann aber 3 Festplatten entspricht...

Sorry für die Verbesserung - rege mich nur noch etwas über diesen ganzen Artikel auf...


----------



## Haxti (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mushkin 120 GByte SSD neu im Testlabor*



joe.schnitzel schrieb:


> --> Als Moderator müsstest du eigentlich wissen dass sich eine HDD durch einen Schreib-Lese-Kopf auszeichnet. Um eine dreifache Geschwindigkeit zu erzeugen bräuchte man somit keinen neuen oder anderen Controller, sondern 3 Schreib-Köpfe - was dann aber 3 Festplatten entspricht...
> 
> Sorry für die Verbesserung - rege mich nur noch etwas über diesen ganzen Artikel auf...




Wollte ich auch gerade anmerken. Wenns ganz so einfach wäre, würden es die High-End Serien vermutlich längst haben. Da die herstellungskosten einer HDD sowieso sehr teuer sind würden diese 1. Nicht mehr den Formfaktor haben und 2. unglaublich teuer werden.


----------



## |L1n3 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mushkin 120 GByte SSD neu im Testlabor*

bin da jetz nich so 100% bewandert im thema Festplatten innereien .. aber wenn ne Festplatte mehrere platter hat, dann müssen ja auch mehrere Lese\Schreib-köpfe vorhanden sein
Diese sind wohl bisher nicht unabhängig voneinander beweglich o.ä.
Ich könnt mich da knallhart irren aber wär das nichn ansatzpunkt bzgl. einem RAID-0-in-a-single-storage-device 

naja wayne
wenns so einfahc wär, hätts ja schon einer gemacht und würden net sich mit so aufwendigen sachen aufhalten wie datendichte erhöhen


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mushkin 120 GByte SSD neu im Testlabor*



joe.schnitzel schrieb:


> --> Als Moderator müsstest du eigentlich wissen


Warum muss ich mich deswegen mit den tiefsten Innereien einer HDD auskennen?


> dass sich eine HDD durch einen Schreib-Lese-Kopf auszeichnet. Um eine dreifache Geschwindigkeit zu erzeugen bräuchte man somit keinen neuen oder anderen Controller, sondern 3 Schreib-Köpfe - was dann aber 3 Festplatten entspricht...


Mir ist aber zumindest so viel bekannt dass eine Festplatte aus bis zu drei(oder sogar vier in Hitachis erster 1gb Platte?!) Datenscheiben, den sogenannten Platter besteht welche logischerweise jede einen einzelnen Lese/Schreibkopf haben (müssten).
Wenn sich dieser anscheinend nicht für jeden Platter einzeln justieren lässt(wie gesagt: Ein 100%iger Spezialist bin ich bei dem Thema nun ein mal nicht) geht die "simple" Lösung mit Raidchip und sonst nichts dazu also nicht.

Aber warum dann nicht wenigstens eine Platte mit zwei komplett autarken Plattern bauen? Das sollte durchaus im Bereich des möglichen liegen(wenn ich meine Single-Platter HDD neben eine "Fullsize" 3,5Zoll Platte lege sehe ich da noch gut Platz für sowas)?


----------



## S_Fischer (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mushkin 120 GByte SSD neu im Testlabor*



|L1n3 schrieb:


> bin da jetz nich so 100% bewandert im thema Festplatten innereien .. aber wenn ne Festplatte mehrere platter hat, dann müssen ja auch mehrere Lese\Schreib-köpfe vorhanden sein
> Diese sind wohl bisher nicht unabhängig voneinander beweglich o.ä.
> Ich könnt mich da knallhart irren aber wär das nichn ansatzpunkt bzgl. einem RAID-0-in-a-single-storage-device
> 
> ...


 
ne 100% bewandert bist du nicht, eine ssd hat keinen lese oder schreibkopf, du kannst sie dir so vorstellen wie einen usb stick. In einer SSD gibt es nichts bewegliches sie machen auch keinen ton.

Ja so gut wie alle platten, also normale, haben mehrer schreib und leseköpfe, je platte unten und oben einen kopf. eine normale platte hat 2-4 platten also 4-8 köpfe. 

Ja das wär ne idee wenn sich jeder kopf unabhängig bewegen könnte, das müsste schon rienhauen kann ich mir gut vorstellen.


----------



## INU.ID (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Mushkin 120 GByte SSD neu im Testlabor*



joe.schnitzel schrieb:


> --> Als Moderator müsstest du eigentlich wissen d*ass sich eine HDD durch einen Schreib-Lese-Kopf auszeichnet*. Um eine dreifache Geschwindigkeit zu erzeugen bräuchte man somit keinen neuen oder anderen Controller, sondern 3 Schreib-Köpfe - was dann aber 3 Festplatten entspricht...
> 
> Sorry für die Verbesserung - rege mich nur noch etwas über diesen ganzen Artikel auf...



Bitte was? Eine Festplatte hat nur einen Kopf? Soll das ein Witz sein? Und dieser eine Kopf schwebt dann über alle 6 Oberflächen einer 3 Platter HD? Also das würde ich ja gerne mal sehen. 

Abgesehen von kastrierten Festplatten (reduzierte Kapazität) haben soweit ich weiß alle Festplatten pro Platter 2 Köpfe (oben und unten). Bei einer 3 Platter HD sind das also schon 6 Köpfe. Das Problem ist das immer nur einer arbeiten kann, die anderen haben dann Pause...

Sorry für die Verbesserung... 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Wenn sich dieser anscheinend nicht für jeden Platter einzeln justieren lässt(wie gesagt: Ein 100%iger Spezialist bin ich bei dem Thema nun ein mal nicht) geht die "simple" Lösung mit Raidchip und sonst nichts dazu also nicht.




Kann sein das ich jetzt gerade einen Denkfehler habe, aber so wie ich das sehe ist es gar nicht nötig die Köpfe einzeln ansteuern zu müssen.

Wenn die von dir erwähnten Controller in einer HD den Datenstrom schön sauber auf alle Köpfe verteilen würden, dann wäre es völlig irrelevant das sich alle Köpfe nur zusammen bewegen lassen - sie haben doch eh immer gleichzeitig zu tun. Im Gegenteil, es wäre für ein solches Vorhaben theoretisch sogar von Vorteil wenn alle Köpfe immer "zusammen" an der gleichen Stelle eines Platters auffliegen, da so auch die Performance der einzelnen Köpfe/Platter immer identisch wäre. (wir erinnern uns, HDs fangen mit hoher Datenrate außen auf den Plattern an, und brechen dann auf dem Weg nach innen immer weiter ein)

Ich frag mich schon seit Jahren warum bei einer HD eigentlich immer nur ein Kopf arbeiten darf...



> Eine 1,5Tb Platte mit 500gb Plattern könnte so z.B. fast die dreifache Leistung erreichen, was um die 250MB/s macht.


Da immer nur ein Kopf arbeitet sollte die Perfomance bei einer 3 Platter HD mit 6 Köpfen eigentlich sogar die sechsfache Leistung erreichen.

Gott zum Gruße


----------



## DanielX (12. Mai 2009)

Das ganze hab ich mir auch schonmal überlegt und ich denke es wäre dann wohl eher Möglich indem man in der Festplatte anstatt einenen Laufwerksarm zwei oder mehr verbauen würde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG DanielX


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Warum muss ich mich deswegen mit den tiefsten Innereien einer HDD auskennen?



Hmmmm.... *neue Regeln, heute das Forum, morgen die Weltherrschaft* 



> Mir ist aber zumindest so viel bekannt dass eine Festplatte aus bis zu drei(oder sogar vier in Hitachis erster 1gb Platte?!) Datenscheiben, den sogenannten Platter besteht welche logischerweise jede einen einzelnen Lese/Schreibkopf haben (müssten).



Hitachi hat sogar 5 Platter-Modelle gebaut. 10 Seiten sollten genug für ein Raid 6 mit zwei redundanten Platten und 8 facher Performance sein 



> Aber warum dann nicht wenigstens eine Platte mit zwei komplett autarken Plattern bauen? Das sollte durchaus im Bereich des möglichen liegen(wenn ich meine Single-Platter HDD neben eine "Fullsize" 3,5Zoll Platte lege sehe ich da noch gut Platz für sowas)?



Leg mal ne 2,5" HDD (die auch schon min. 2 Platter haben) daneben...
Ich frag mich sogar, warum man auch im High-End Bereich nur eine Lese/Schreib-Einheit nimmt. Gerade bei den Modellen, die 3,5" Gehäuse aber 3" oder gar nur 2,5" Platter verwenden, wäre auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite Platz für eine zweite Einheit, die dann nicht nur die Transferleistung, sondern auch die Zugriffszeit verbessern.
Extremfall: 2 Spindeln a 4 Platter a 2 Seiten a 2 Köpfe. Das heißt 32 Köpfe können parallel lesen, bei guter Koordination auch parallel schreiben und bei 10000rpm dauert es im Schnitt nur 1,5ms, bis ein Abschnitt an einem Kopf vorbeikommt und da es ja auch 15k Platten gibt, müsste das auch nutzbar sein. Zugegeben: Selbst bei 2,5" Plattern (die aufgrund der Zugriffszeit weiterhin wünschenswert sind) würde dieses Monstrum die Grundfläche eines 5,25" Gehäuses füllen. Aber selbst mit leicht reduzierter Speicherdichte (-> niedrigere Zugriffszeit) käme es bequem auf nen Terabyte und hätte Transferraten in einer Größenordnung von 4-5 GiB/s und eine Schreib-Zugriffszeit von ggf. <2ms. 
SSD? Why?

und das ist mit existierender Technik. Eine weitere Frage, die ich mir schon sehr lange stelle: Wäre es heutzutage nicht möglich, bei weiterhin akzeptablen Datendichten (zu hohe sind eh kaum zu füllen und gehen zu lasten der Zugriffszeit) und somit Plattengrößen den Schreib-/Lesekopf soweit von der Oberfläche zu entfernen, dass er kein Luftkissen mehr braucht?
Dann könnte man die Platte nämlich im Vakuum und Drehzahlen von 30, 40, 50+k arbeiten lassen... (und das bei einer guten Entkopplung der Lager nahezu geräuschlos)



INU.ID schrieb:


> Kann sein das ich jetzt gerade einen Denkfehler habe, aber so wie ich das sehe ist es gar nicht nötig die Köpfe einzeln ansteuern können zu müssen.



Es könnte ein Problem mit der Fein-Positionierung geben:
Afaik ist man schon lange an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem die Köpfe nicht mehr stur an eine Stelle bewegt werden, sondern der Kopf "sucht" die Spur. Wenn nun die Köpfe aufgrund ihres Schwingverhaltens nicht exakt gleich stehen, kann immer nur einer nen Treffer landen.
Aber zumindest bei Storage-Platten würde ich da eher auf Verstärkungen und längere Zugriffszeiten setzen...


----------



## INU.ID (13. Mai 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es könnte ein Problem mit der Fein-Positionierung geben:
> Afaik ist man schon lange an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem die Köpfe nicht mehr stur an eine Stelle bewegt werden, sondern der Kopf "sucht" die Spur.


Das sollte kein großes Problem sein. Der Laser (bzw die Linse) eines optischen Laufwerkes ist soweit ich weiß ja auch "schwimmend" gelagert, der Abstand zur Scheibe und die Spur wird in der Regel afaik mittels Magnetfeld gehalten. (Edit: oder nicht?)

Richtig gut finde ich aber auch deine Idee einfach die Anzahl der Köpfe pro Oberfläche zu erhöhen. Soweit ich weiß kommen bei allen 3,5" 15krpm HDs 2,5" Platter zum Einsatz - Platz für eine ganze Reihe von Köpfen wäre also zumindest im High-Performance Bereich vorhanden. Bei der Datendichte aktueller HDs sollte es auch kein Problem sein Standard 3,5" HDs mit kleineren Plattern (sofern überhaupt nötig) und dafür mehr Köpfen zu bauen.

Mit einer Kombination mehrer "Ideen" wie u.a. hier genannt sollten die Datenraten aktueller und kommender SSDs locker überboten werden können - bei gleichzeitig höherer Kapazität.


Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren warum sich diesbezüglich bei HDs noch nie etwas getan hat. Wenn ich meine handgefertigte, mit 12 Stück 12" Plattern (so groß wie Langspielplatten) bestückte und mittels Riemen angetriebene 30 Jahre alte 50KG Festplatte mit einer aktuellen HD verleiche, dann hat sich bei den einzelnen Baugruppen natürlich viel getan - im Ganzen aber irgendwie auch wieder nix.


----------



## bishop (13. Mai 2009)

nur kurz als Anmerkung: der Lese/Schreibkopf ist deswegen so nah an der Platte dran, damit man wirklich nur ein einzelnes Bit kippt beim Schreiben, und nicht die benachbarten mitnimmt. Ausserdem sinkt das Magnetfeld quadratisch mit dem Abstand -> je näher dran umso geringer muss der Stromimpuls sein um zu schreiben, das ist wiederum gut, weil große Impulse langsamer sind, das ist wiederum was man nicht will.
Und Vakuum in größeren Gehäusen ist in der Verbrauchertechnik sowieso immer eine heikle Sache.

Ansonsten denke ich, dass es insgesamt die bessere Methode ist mit den SSDs eine neue Technik zu erschliessen, anstatt HDDs mit allen Methoden weiter zu pushen. Die Vorteile einer SSD liegen auf der Hand (imo ist diese ganze mehrkopfidee zu teuer im Vergleich zur SSD), lasst die SSD das C:\ sein, das kann sie am besten. Die warez können dann auf die dicke HDD, die ist als Massenspeicher noch lange die beste Wahl

gruß bishop


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2009)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das sollte kein großes Problem sein. Der Laser (bzw die Linse) eines optischen Laufwerkes ist soweit ich weiß ja auch "schwimmend" gelagert, der Abstand zur Scheibe und die Spur wird in der Regel afaik mittels Magnetfeld gehalten. (Edit: oder nicht?)



Würde es für möglich halten, dass der Laser zumindest in 2D fein-geführt wird, aber in einem optischen Laufwerk steht ungleich mehr Platz im Lese-Bereich zur Verfügung und magnetische Steuerung ist bei einer Festplatte eine ganz schlechte Idee 
Bei der benötigten Präzision wäre aber vermutlich eh Piezo angesagt. Ein Grundproblem könnte aber der Aufwand werden, wenn 8 Köpfe an einem Arm unabhängig ihre Position finden sollen und der Arm dann noch die optimale Durchschnittsposition einnehmen soll - das ließe sich tatsächlich nicht "mal eben so" umsetzen, das wäre eine enorme Komplexitätssteigerung bei der Ansteuerung.



> Richtig gut finde ich aber auch deine Idee einfach die Anzahl der Köpfe pro Oberfläche zu erhöhen. Soweit ich weiß kommen bei allen 3,5" 15krpm HDs 2,5" Platter zum Einsatz - Platz für eine ganze Reihe von Köpfen wäre also zumindest im High-Performance Bereich vorhanden. Bei der Datendichte aktueller HDs sollte es auch kein Problem sein Standard 3,5" HDs mit kleineren Plattern (sofern überhaupt nötig) und dafür mehr Köpfen zu bauen.



Notfalls nimmt man einfach wieder 5,25" Gehäuse, die haben sich gegenüber dem Nachfolger eh sehr gut durchgesetzt. (genaugenommen gibts ja nichts anderes mehr für 3,5", als Festplatten)
Aber wenn man sich ne Festplatte so anguckt, wäre vermutlich auch ohne (wesentlich) kleinere Platter was möglich, wobei dann natürlich der Vorteil der niedrigeren Zugriffszeit entfällt.




bishop schrieb:


> nur kurz als Anmerkung: der Lese/Schreibkopf ist deswegen so nah an der Platte dran, damit man wirklich nur ein einzelnes Bit kippt beim Schreiben, und nicht die benachbarten mitnimmt. Ausserdem sinkt das Magnetfeld quadratisch mit dem Abstand -> je näher dran umso geringer muss der Stromimpuls sein um zu schreiben, das ist wiederum gut, weil große Impulse langsamer sind, das ist wiederum was man nicht will.



Das stimmt alles. Aber wenn man sich überlegt, was für Fortschritte man im Laufe der Zeit bei der Empfindlichkeit und der Feinheit der Oberflächen gemacht, dann stellt sich die Frage, ob man nicht auch bei einem größeren Abstand noch akzeptable Datendichten erhalten würde.



> Und Vakuum in größeren Gehäusen ist in der Verbrauchertechnik sowieso immer eine heikle Sache.



Wenn ich mir Glühbirnen angucke: Nur eine Frage der Herstellung. (Bei Festplatten mit mehreren Dutzend Adern zugegebenermaßen ungleich komplexer)
Da diese Platten zudem auch ohne Vakuum noch funktionsfähig wären (nur halt mit "normalen" Drehzahlen) besteht auch nicht die Gefahr eines Datenverlustes bzw. der Bedarf aufwendiger Rettungsverfahren und das ganze wird zu einem Rechenspiel zwischen Herstellung, Garantie und Vorteilen am Markt.



> Ansonsten denke ich, dass es insgesamt die bessere Methode ist mit den SSDs eine neue Technik zu erschliessen, anstatt HDDs mit allen Methoden weiter zu pushen. Die Vorteile einer SSD liegen auf der Hand (imo ist diese ganze mehrkopfidee zu teuer im Vergleich zur SSD),



Umm - SDDs erreichen ihre aktuellen Werte nur, weil sie bereits einen Großteil dieser Methoden anwenden. Ohne parallel Lesevorgänge käme man selbst mit SLC afaik nicht über 60MiB/s. Zudem hat die HDD neben der vielfach günstigeren Technik auch noch einen weiteren Vorteil gegenüber Flash: Direktes Schreiben.


----------



## DanielX (25. Juni 2009)

Ich greif das Thema mal wieder auf mit einer Hauseigenen News. 

Data Slide: Magnetfestplatte mit rechteckigem Speichermedium wird erforscht - Data Slide, rechteckige Magnetscheibe, 64 Köpfe

Hier hätten wir ja jetzt Magnetspeicher mit SSD-Geschwindigkeit durch internes Raid 0 oder sehe ich da was falsch?

MfG DanielX


----------



## OctoCore (25. Juni 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine weitere Frage, die ich mir schon sehr lange stelle: Wäre es heutzutage nicht möglich, bei weiterhin akzeptablen Datendichten (zu hohe sind eh kaum zu füllen und gehen zu lasten der Zugriffszeit) und somit Plattengrößen den Schreib-/Lesekopf soweit von der Oberfläche zu entfernen, dass er kein Luftkissen mehr braucht?
> Dann könnte man die Platte nämlich im Vakuum und Drehzahlen von 30, 40, 50+k arbeiten lassen... (und das bei einer guten Entkopplung der Lager nahezu geräuschlos)



Es ist ja schon ein Fortschritt, dass Platten seit geraumer Zeit mit Normalatmosphäre arbeiten.
Glühbirnen sind schon lange nicht mehr mit Vakuum "gefüllt".
Es wäre mechanisch extrem aufwändig, auf das Luftpolster zu verzichten. Das verhindert ja auch, dass die Köpfe bei Vibration auf der Platteroberfläche aufsetzen (natürlich nur in einem gewissen Rahmen). Z.B. würde es ohne eine Versteifung der Arme bzw. Kämme kaum gehen -> mehr Masse, längere Zugriffszeiten etc. Und dann stellt sich noch die Frage, wie lange ein akzeptables Vakuum im Gehäuse haltbar ist, bis sich genug Moleküle aus der Umgebungsluft hineindiffundiert haben. Billig wird das nicht.  Da kann man gleich auf Solid-State-Disks setzen.
Nebenbei stellt sich mir da die Frage, was der Himalaya-Tourist früher als Platte in seinem Notebook benutzt hat, als es SSDs dafür nicht gab. Normale Platten haben ja ein Höhenlimit für ihren Betrieb. Ich habe länger keine Datenblätter mehr danach durchforscht, früher gehörte das zu den normalen Angaben, bis zu welcher Höhe über dem Meeresspiegel eine Platte eingesetzt werden durfte.

Die Sache mit mehr als einem Arm ist nicht neu und wurde schon vor längerer Zeit untersucht. Anscheinend ist man zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Pufferung es eher bringt als mehr Arme.
Alan Jay Smith, On the effectiveness of buffered and multiple arm disks, Proceedings of the 5th annual symposium on Computer architecture, p.242-248, April 03-05, 1978
_Disk seeks can be almost entirely eliminated by using multiple arms, whereby if there are several open files on a given spindle, there will be an arm for each. Even better results can be obtained by using electronic storage such as magnetic bubbles, CCD's or electron beam memories to buffer portions of the disk. Such buffers not only eliminate seek time but reduce rotational latency to negligible amounts and decrease transfer time._

Nachtrag zum eigentlichen Threadtopic:
Für 2,5"-Disks gibt es das Prinzip schon einige Zeit. 3,5"-Einschübe, die nach außen hin als eine Platte erscheinen, aber zwei 2,5"-Platten enthalten, die als RAID0 arbeiten können (oder als RAID1, je nach Wunsch).


----------



## laderio (1. September 2009)

Ich habe mich ja auch schon immer gefragt, wieso man nicht einfach 4 Platten mit je 2 Köpfen, also insgesamt 8 Köpfe nutzt um dann ein ganzes Byte auf einmal speichern zu können... bräuchte keine Aufwändige Logik und würde die Geschwindigkeit deutlich erhöhen!

Die logischste Erklärung scheint mir zu sein, dass es Probleme bei der Justierung im Laufe der Zeit geben könnte...

Vielleicht sollte ich mir einfach mal ein Patent darauf geben lassen, falls dann doch noch wer damit kommt... *g*
Andererseits wird langfristig kein Weg an SSDs vorbei führen. Denn Zugriffszeit ist nicht groß steigerbar.


----------

